# Comment desactiver la sup. secu. de Filevault?



## MacUser177 (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Par curiosite j'avais lancer Filevault et malheurement j'ai active l'option effacement securise. Le probleme est que cette operation dure depuis plus de trois jours et je voudrais la desactiver.

Merci


----------

